# Replacing A Recessed Medicine Cabinet Issues



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

You have other options

try a google seach of " tri-view medicine cabinets "

EDIT: or just click here


----------



## theselenaverse (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi Mr. Chips:

Thank you for your response and link. I have looked at a bunch of those already and as I said in my original post the size we currently have (17 or so inches is the recessed height) is not a standard size I guess. We were trying to avoid having to rip out that much more of the wall and with most available the rough ins seem to be a lot larger than that.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

I think this is the closest fit without making something custom.. http://www.nextag.com/BROAN-NUTONE-NAUTILUS-Broan-77391181/prices-html


----------



## theselenaverse (Oct 17, 2009)

Thank you epson! I will show my husband and see what he thinks.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

You’re very welcome...


----------



## H. A. S. (Aug 18, 2010)

That's a sharp old cabinet, betcha you could make some bux on Ebay.:yes:


----------



## theselenaverse (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks, H.A.S., ya think? I also have a single one like it.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

Your tiles look like standard white tiles like they sell at Lowes. You should be able to find replacement tiles if you do decide to downsize.


----------



## theselenaverse (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi Jim F:

Thanks for your idea but unfortunately the tiles actually are off white with speckles in them. They are probably from the same era as the mirror. I used my camera phone to take the picture real fast just to post it so it sorta washed out that detail.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

I see that now. Have you tried a tile store?


----------



## theselenaverse (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi Jim F:

I just found one extra tile that I can cart around to HD, Lowes and tile stores to see if I can find a match. Thank you for your suggestion.


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

I wouldn't rule out using a glass or decorative tile if you can't find a match.


----------



## theselenaverse (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks Blondesense that is an option.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

A medicine cabinet is nothing but a box with some doors. Go ahead and make one.

I got tired of dinky M/C's that held next to nothing and made ours. It's 46"x40". Inside, the depth is 8-1/2", and it protrudes from the wall only 3".


----------



## theselenaverse (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi Willie T:

Thanks for your post and suggestion. I LOVE what you've made. Heck, it's huge! Nicely done! I'll speak with the hubby. I'm not fond of the larger power tools we'd need to make this. I'll finish it with the sander and power drill though!


----------



## theselenaverse (Oct 17, 2009)

My first post didn't go through so I posted again and there my first post was. Sorry about that!


----------

